
Show HN: Francisco.io – my new developer website - franciscop
https://francisco.io/
======
lol768
If I may give some feedback:

I took a look at the [https://serverjs.io/](https://serverjs.io/) page. The
only text is "server.js for Node" which literally just tells you the package
name and the product it's for (which I could've guessed from the .js).

Below this, there are some features:

* 'Everything you need is loaded by default' (everything I need for what?! :P) * 'Realtime channels in a couple of lines' (okay, so it's for realtime communication - websockets? RTC? something else?) * 'Use async/await and forget Callback Hell' cool * etc..

I scroll down even more still not quite knowing what the package is for and
read "Powerful server for Node.js that just works so you can focus on your
awesome project". Okay ... what sort of server is it? An SMTP server? A web
server? There was something about websockets earlier, so is it a websocket
server?

It's not until I read through the code and see function calls to things like
"get" and "post" that I guess it's _probably_ a web server.. but I'm still not
entirely sure.

~~~
franciscop
Well, that is very, very fair. I let [what I call] design to get in the way of
usability :)

It is a web server AND a websocket server in its core, and I'm working hard
now to try to make it extensible by plugins to be able to become a SMTP, RTC,
torrent, etc. server if you want to.

For instance, I want to be able to do:

    
    
        const server = require('server');
        const { email } = server.plugins;
    
        server(
          email('fake@francisco.io', ctx => {
            // ctx.data => the body/text of the email
            // ctx.files => any attached files
            // ctx.params.to => array of "to"
            // ...
          })
        );
    

But I am having some problems conceptually as to try to standardize the way we
deal with any kind of requests since different servers will work in very
different ways.

But still your feedback is totally valid, I'll fix it, thank you.

------
finkin1
I think using the word "Best" in the titles is a little odd. You may want to
consider using the word "Highlighted" instead. You also might want to consider
writing a few sentences summarizing who are you, rather than just four words
at the top.

~~~
azhenley
I second this. Writing a 2-4 sentence blurb about yourself can paint a good
picture of who you are.

~~~
franciscop
Thank you both, hopefully it should be more clear now :)

------
franciscop
Just relaunched my website with quite a different look and wanted to share it
here to see opinions. Feel free to criticize it (constructively please) so
that I can improve it.

It has two main goals: for showing my open source in case anyone wants to
donate and for future possible jobs (either full-time or freelancing). The
design is a bit torn apart trying to achieve both goals at the same time, but
still pretty decent IMHO. The Open Source goal is long-term while the other is
short term and I don't need that one right now, so things like a CV link are
ignored so far.

~~~
azinman2
I think the faux window title bars take away from being able to look at the
actual design underneath — they often clash.

~~~
franciscop
Good thing, I chose a bright color from a previous gray to add contrast. Might
switch them to black as they did in StackOverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/02/14/why-stack-overflow-
red...](https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/02/14/why-stack-overflow-redesigned-
the-top-navigation/)

------
needz
Your Async/Await article link goes to the wrong page.

~~~
franciscop
Thanks, fixed. I reviewed that all links worked and that there are no typos,
but missed reviewing that the links point to the _right_ address.

